# HHF Hedge Fund Index ETF



## mikeyrofl (Jul 12, 2016)

Any thoughts on this one? http://www.horizonsetfs.com/ETF/HHF


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I presume this is similar to equity exposure, so you should probably compare its performance to an appropriate country-based equity index. My guess is that it will underperform. All these exotic things generally underperform the index.

mikey, you seem to be looking for additional things to add to your portfolio. Is there a deficiency in your portfolio that you're trying to address? Sometimes people start adding ETF soups to their portfolio until they're loaded with all kinds of redundant and not-particulary-well performing things. Also beware that in a taxable account, each ETF is going to burden you with extra tracking requirements.

You might just be better off with the simple combo of XIC/XAW/VSC when all's said and done. That's an internationally diversified portfolio at a very low fee.


----------

